

Localization for Local Markets (Why Spanish Matters in the US) - brianmcconnell
https://medium.com/@brianmsf/localization-for-local-markets-f6c2b9f2ec14

======
brianmcconnell
Asking HN here: how many companies have thought about localizing their
service/app/etc for the Spanish speaking market within the United States?
Localization is typically thought of in terms of international expansion,
curious to know who else is thinking about it as a way to reach new markets
within a country.

